# The Baseline Diet, Part 1: Meal Frequency, Caloric Intake and Water Intake



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I’m going to start this article with a few questions. How much mass have you gained in the last few months? If you’re like the average lifter, the answer is ‘Not as much as I’d like’.Ok, next question: how much money have you spent on exotic supplements hoping they’d be the secret to freaky mass? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

